# Clear Gentian Violet



## mtnhighmama (Jan 15, 2005)

I heard a rumour there is clear gv...anyone else hear this rumour? Or where to find it?


----------



## kblackthorne (Jan 18, 2006)

That really doesn't make sense in this context, as "gentian violet" is a dye, not an extract from a violet plant. "Violet" in this context is the name of the color.

So a clear one just doesn't make sense. It would no longer be gentian violet... any more than a clear tube of cobalt blue paint would still be cobalt blue...

However, maybe they've made something that works similarly, without the staining properties?


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

try grapeseed oil extract, if it's for your nipples. Dr. Newman has a protocol. Hmmm. Lemme see if I can find it...

Huh, well, I guess he suggests you use both. Here it is, the link is from Kellymom: http://www.kellymom.com/store/freeha...daProtocol.pdf

I know it's not answering the original question, but I do my best. And gentian is a plant...I suppose an albino sport could have grown up somewhere and they harvest that and make a tincture. I don't think that, if other than the color, it was chemically the same, it would make any difference...but then I'm not an herbalist, either...


----------



## kblackthorne (Jan 18, 2006)

Yes, Gentian is a plant (or, rather, a family of flowering plants).

Gentian Violet is NOT an extract from that plant, however.

Gentian violet (crystal violet, Methyl Violet 10B, hexamethyl pararosaniline chloride) is an antifungal agent, the primary agent used in the Gram stain test, perhaps the single most important bacterial identification test in use today, and it is also used by hospitals for the treatment of serious heat burns and other injuries to the skin and gums. Typically prepared as a weak (e.g. 1%) solution in water, it is painted on skin or gums to treat or prevent fungal infections. Gentian violet does not require a doctor's prescription (in the US), but is not easily found in drug stores. Tampons treated with gentian violet are sometimes used for vaginal applications.

Gentian violet is also known as Andergon, Aniline violet, Axuris, Badil, Basic Violet 3, Brilliant Violet 58, Gentiaverm, Hexamethyl-p-rosaniline chloride, Meroxylan, Meroxyl, Methylrosalinide chloride, Methyl Violet 10BNS, Pyoktanin, Vianin, Viocid, and Viola Crystallina.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentian_violet


----------



## mtnhighmama (Jan 15, 2005)

So, does this mean it CAN'T be clear because it's staining properties are exactly WHAT it is?


----------



## kblackthorne (Jan 18, 2006)

That is correct.

If it were clear, it would be something else.


----------

